
My Airbnb guests threw a New Year party for 300 people - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/dec/28/experience-my-airbnb-guests-threw-a-party-for-300-people
======
tenebrisalietum
I've rented a room through Airbnb for about six months now and had no
problems. However, it's a room in one side of our house, where we also live
and come and go.

We make quite a bit of money off of it and don't really worry about guests
doing things we don't want since we're physically there most of the time.

I wouldn't Airbnb an entire house without remote cameras to keep an eye on
things though.

~~~
DocTomoe
So, when you go on a vacation, do you expect cameras in your hotel room's
bedroom/toilet for staff to "keep an eye on things"?

~~~
tenebrisalietum
No but certainly outside the door in the hallway, where a hotel staff would
have free access anyway.

------
randomacct3847
I’m honestly still shocked that Airbnb successfully normalized letting
strangers sleep and have sex in your bed.

------
EliRivers
_Boys were charged to enter_

Ah, a young entrepreneur hacking the nightclub business, renting furnished
space by the day and ignoring all the other rules and regulations too.

~~~
bdcravens
Isn't that "disruption"?

~~~
EliRivers
You're right, it doesn't need any skills - just a willingness to break rules.
Disrupting rather than hacking!

------
omarchowdhury
The homeowner loses, Airbnb loses, and what about perpetrator? He gets off
scot free?

------
gaius
The story doesn’t mention if the protagonist (I won’t say “victim”) declared
and paid taxes on his side income. If not it was a bit cheeky to call the
police!

------
ryanmercer
Yeah see, this is why I would never ever rent a room or property out via
Aribnb and similar wildcards are why I would never drive strangers around.

>the glass panel on my staircase

Wait, what?

> two couples with infants had stayed and I spent three hours with a cleaning
> crew

That seems excessive if not odd.

>Airbnb didn’t get back to me. After three days I decided to call the local
press and share the videos we’d found to try to get the company’s attention

So he waited until what, Wednesday January 3rd when presumably employees were
likely still off from the holiday and dealing with a backlog to go running to
the press? Ugh, I hate that we've created a society that waits hours, or days
at best, to go running to press/social media to try and cause a disturbance
instead of realizing "oh hey, it's a holiday and they probably have staff off
and a backlog" in this instance or when a 'celebrity' has a 'problem' and
takes to twitter like with Kevin Smith and 'too fat to fly'.

~~~
hitekker
>So he waited until what, Wednesday January 3rd...

Yeah, three days. He was ignored for 3 days after a mob destroyed his house,
and was only listened to after he went to the press.

But, no, the tech giant is the victim here! How dare he even think about
inconveniencing the multi-billion dollar corporation during its time-off! /s

~~~
ryanmercer
>and was only listened to after he went to the press.

Or more realistically, when employees returned to the office.

